# Low profile tires 25s



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

Components,wrenching section I have been posting how I love 25 tires but I have rubbed off paint and roughed up carbonon on my 2007 Lemond Buenos Aires frame. 
Are there any low profile 25 tires that are not as tall!? 
Thanks in advance
RC


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Not all 25mm tires are the same size. I think you'll have to compare your tire to other brands and models. You can find one that is smaller or use a 24mm tire or a large 23mm tire or you can use a 23mm tire on a wide rim.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe a wider rim will effectively decrease the width of the same inflated tire, while increasing its width. could be wrong.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

RoadCube said:


> Components,wrenching section I have been posting how I love 25 tires but I have rubbed off paint and roughed up carbonon on my 2007 Lemond Buenos Aires frame.
> *Are there any low profile 25 tires that are not as tall!?*
> Thanks in advance
> RC


Quality road tires are typically almost as tall as they are wide on standard rims. Beyond that the internal width of the rim tends to alter this relationship.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

9W9W said:


> I believe a wider rim *may* effectively *increase* the *height*of the same inflated tire, while increasing its width. could be wrong.


Fixed it for you

Edit: this may be a more accurate fix than my first attempt.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not sure that is the case. Look at the HED image.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Using the KISS methodology, consider getting better riding 23mm tires.

I have 23 tubeless Fushion Hutchinson that ride very nice, and lower pressure use does not risk pinch flats. 

Depending on your weight, which I did not see mention by the OP... Or if wheels are tubeless capable.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

We had a protracted discussion on this in a revived thread earlier this year. A wider rim can lead to both tire width and height increases.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It sounds like you want a tire that's supposed to be bigger but is smaller.
you could get veloflex who's 25s are actually smaller than other 23s I've used. Or you could buy 23s and write 25 on them with a magic marker.

I understand you like 25mm tires but that's because they are bigger. Getting smaller tires that are called 25s negates the reason you like them.

I saw the other thread also. Just face the facts that your frame doesn't take 25 mm tires and sell it or learn to live with it.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ... Just face the facts that your frame doesn't take 25 mm tires and sell it or learn to live with it.


The right answer.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Or you could buy 23s and write 25 on them with a magic marker.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Try Veloflex Corsas. Not only are they narrower than other 25s I've tried. But their sidewall is not as tall too giving you a low profile look.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

robt57 said:


>


OT. This made me LOL so hard. This mutt looks so much like the cartoon show I used to watch as a young kid. This was prolly in the early or mid 70s? Can't figure out the name of the show. It's about this mutt and a fighter pilot lol. I think the dogs m
name is Muttley


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw the pic but frankly never studied it...till this evening and then I went to do my own measurements.
Measured a 28mm Conti 4kSii on a 14mm rim and on a 17mm rim. The tire grew by 3mm in width and a couple of tenths in height as well. The crossectional outline of the tire changed as well. Did not dismount the tires to see how different the bead hooks may be, if they are, so I don't know if this may be a variable affecting the outcome.
The increase in height appears to be counterintuitive at first thought but it is there although in minimal proportions to the increase in width.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Muttley it is.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

9W9W said:


> I believe a wider rim will effectively decrease the width of the same inflated tire, while increasing its width. could be wrong.


My experience going from a standard width rim to a 25mm wide rim is that both the width and height of the tire grows. Granted the height only grows slightly.

Almost every company makes a low profile 25. Just look for the ones labeled 23. 

I loved 25's too. When I switched to my HED + rims I found that a 23mm tire measures more than 25mm when installed.

The OP could try some 25's that run small, like a Conti 4 seasons, but that would be no different than running a 23 that runs large like a Michelin. The point to the OP is don't get hung up on the number "25". You need a smaller tire on your bike. Find the largest physical size, not labelled size, that will fit. Do a search for installed tire widths to narrow down your search, I know people have recorded such things.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> The OP could try some 25's that run small, like a Conti 4 seasons, but that would be no different than running a 23 that runs large like a Michelin.


I am not nit picking but I think your statement is factually wrong.

1. True: a 25 mm labelled Michelin whether Endurance or Pro4 Race runs large at the order of 70-72mm (measured flat).

2. Wrong: a 23 mm labelled Michelin whether Endurance or Pro4Race runs large. It runs very, very small approx 60mm.

3. True: a 23 mm labelled old (year <2008) Michelin Krylion runs large: 64 mm flat.


4. Wrong (agree: no first hand experience from my side): a 25 mm labelled Conti 4 Season runs small compared to a 23 mm Michelin. A 25 mm Conti 4 Season runs large and true to size approx 68 mm flat.

5. True: a 25 mm labelled Conti Gatorskin runs smallish by comparison: 64 mm flat.

OP: Please answer the following: what tyre are you using.


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

Tires are Bontrager AW2 25x700. 
RoadCube


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

RoadCube said:


> Tires are Bontrager AW2 25x700.
> RoadCube


Still a lot depends on the shape and thickness of the rubber and a single measure does not tell the whole story, e.g. people always neglect the height of the tyre o the rim when talking about tyre size.

However, would you fancy taking a measurement of the flat tyre. I personally think everything > 68 mm for a 25 mm tyre is large.

As I already have mentioned: 23 mm vs 25 mm Michelin. Sounds small - 2 mm - right? Not so, if you take into account a whopping 12 mm (60 mm vs 70-72 mm when measured stretched out flat) or nearly half an inch in the extreme case.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe consider Specialized Roubaix 23/25mm tires. It's like a 23mm tread with a 25mm casing.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

tednugent said:


> maybe consider Specialized Roubaix 23/25mm tires. It's like a 23mm tread with a 25mm casing.


I hope they have improved on quality. Had this tyre some years ago: same piece of crap as Schwalbe tyres and very unsafe to ride and will disintegrate. The idiots from Specialized refused to honor the warranty (front and rear disintegrated) and claimed I am the first ever to have any problems with Specialized tyres. Such a bunch of wonkers: the internet at that time (4-5 years ago) was full of tyre blowouts threads of that particular tryre.

Since then I have not been taking any chances with buying anything Specialized.

The 23/25 mm Specialized tat was a very big tyre - also in height - if I recall correctly. I do not think this tyre will solve the OPs problem to be honest.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't had issues with Specialized MTB tires though.

for the OP... sounds like he needs go with 23mm tires.


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

The narrowest 25c tire I have found so far is the Vredestein Fortezza Senso All Weather. It measures the same as my Conti GP4000SII 23c.


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

By my measurements Bontrager AW2 measured 68 mm flat including beads. 
Thank You for responses
RC


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

Measured Bontrager AW2 25 tire at 68mm wide

RC


----------

